# Wastegate actuator?



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey i my actuactor is off a 1g Eclipse, set at 12 psi, i don't need that much on the first few days/weeks. Does anyone know what other stock turbo cars stock psi was, so i can go source me a lower psi actuator. 
I know the an EXTERNAL would be better, but i'm not set up for it this time around.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> Hey i my actuactor is off a 1g Eclipse, set at 12 psi, i don't need that much on the first few days/weeks. Does anyone know what other stock turbo cars stock psi was, so i can go source me a lower psi actuator.
> I know the an EXTERNAL would be better, but i'm not set up for it this time around.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


most nissan t25/t28's are around 7-8psi.. i think


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you can get an electronic boost controller... or a cheaper manual variety, that might be easier than trying to adapt another cars wastegate onto your turbo. If you have a boost gauge you can always use your right foot as a boost controller. one last option is to stack washers between where the wastegate attaches to the compressor housing... its kind of ghetto, but in some cases it works.
-dave



koroshiya said:


> Hey i my actuactor is off a 1g Eclipse, set at 12 psi, i don't need that much on the first few days/weeks. Does anyone know what other stock turbo cars stock psi was, so i can go source me a lower psi actuator.
> I know the an EXTERNAL would be better, but i'm not set up for it this time around.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I have a manuel boost controller, but i was told that it only allowed more that spring lvl boost, not less, is that wrong?

And how does this ghetto thing work, because the spring is already compressed a little, it take less to open or something like that?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

wahsers id definetly arent the best way to go, but basically you idea is to limit some of the preload in your wastgate, so it take slightly less pressure to initiate its opening. 
your right a manual boost controller will only help you get more boost.... 
now that you mention it I dont know if you could even make use of an electronic controller with a conventional stock wastegate.
finding a different wastegate, modifying your current one, or using your throttle as a boost regulator are your best options.
-dave


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks for the help DaveF, i think i can find a t3 wasteactuator aqt the junk yard, then mod it to fit will be easy.

Dave


----------

